# My Birthday Haul part 1....



## Ciani (Aug 16, 2009)

So I got my first part of my birthday haul from Sephora along with the 3 free lipglosses from them for my birthday.....I ended up getting this limited edition Urban Decay primer set for like $65






It includes the new face primer Pore Perfecting and the primer Brightening as well as a Lip Primer, Eyeshadow Primer, and Lash Primer. All Full size ones.

We also went to the CCO in Michigan City (sadly they didn't have any pigments really or paints which I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....I still managed to spend $200!





Top to Bottom (L to R)
1st Row: Devoted Poppy Eyeshadow palette, Dame Edna Royal Tour Trio e/s palette, Dame Edna Wisteria e/s palette, Silverstrokes f/l
2nd Row: Emote Blush, Light Flush MSF, Blonde MSF, Brunette MSF
3rd Row: Blonde's Gold p/g, Gold Stroke p/g


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

Fabulous Haul!!! Great Stuff....have fun playing!!


----------



## nez_o (Aug 16, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 16, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 16, 2009)

awesome haul. let us know what you think about the UD face primer


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## Ciani (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenniferj* 

 
_awesome haul. let us know what you think about the UD face primer_

 
I love the pore perfecting face primer! It makes my pores fade alot better then the Smashbox photofinish and for my dry skin it isn't as drying either! I've tried the Brightening primer and it works well too just not as smooth feeling for my skin....although I do think it brightens like it says. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thing I have to say about the new UDPP is that I *Do NOT* like the new bent applicator.....I found that product gets all stuck at the top from the applicator and it oozes out and waste product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The mascara primer I've used but not sure if I like it as it seems to make my it more clumpy when I put on mascara....could just be I'm not using it right maybe...the lip primer is nice...definitely makes my lips softer but then again I haven't really used a lip primer before. lol


----------



## candaces (Aug 16, 2009)

great!


----------



## n_c (Aug 17, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice birthday haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 17, 2009)

Good going! 

Re. the mascara primer, I just use an old wand with my UDPP and it keeps my mascara on all day


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2009)

awesome stuff! i wonder if they'll bring the ud primer box set out in the uk? it looks great!

and great find with blondes gold pigment! it's one of my faves!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 17, 2009)

fantastic!


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

what an awsome haul!! enjoy!!!


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice haul, looks like you will enjoy it a lot!


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gorgeous bits especially the MSFs


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 21, 2009)

Love all the MSF's the last time at my CCO I saw they had one of them up their but I've never used them before after being on specktra I see theirs alot of hysteria over them people love them so I think the next time I go to the CCO is they have them in stock Im atleast picking me one up to try


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Aug 21, 2009)

Oooh I'm jealous of the UD stuff!
I really wanna try it

and score on the pigments! I neeeddddd to get Blondes Gold :C


oh and hello fellow Michigander!


----------



## Ciani (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Love all the MSF's the last time at my CCO I saw they had one of them up their but I've never used them before after being on specktra I see theirs alot of hysteria over them people love them so I think the next time I go to the CCO is they have them in stock Im atleast picking me one up to try_

 

Yeah, I just got into MSF's a couple months ago and I have to say I love them! The Blonde MSF is especially pretty on fair skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Ciani (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayme Queen Bee* 

 
_Oooh I'm jealous of the UD stuff!
I really wanna try it

and score on the pigments! I neeeddddd to get Blondes Gold :C


oh and hello fellow Michigander! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
I wasn't going to get any of the pigments since we were suppose to go to the Aurora, IL outlet and I really want the more colorful Discontinued pigments....but since the bf wasn't feeling well and it was so hot out we ended up calling it a day! I have to say I was shocked when I opened the Blondes Gold and it was just a little over half filled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I thought maybe someone had opened it or something till I got home and looked online to see it's only 4.5g. Glad I didn't pay full price on that thing!

Yay another Michigander! I have to ask, have you been to the Michigan outlets at all? I was considering them for my next trip if I can talk the bf into going.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy B-day and enjoy all your goodies!  I'm super happy for you that you found the Brunette MSF at your CCO.  I go to mine at least once a week looking for that one and/or redhead.  Don't you just LOVE finding MSF's at the CCO?  I get such a rush going in there LOL!


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_I wasn't going to get any of the pigments since we were suppose to go to the Aurora, IL outlet and I really want the more colorful Discontinued pigments....but since the bf wasn't feeling well and it was so hot out we ended up calling it a day! I have to say I was shocked when I opened the Blondes Gold and it was just a little over half filled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I thought maybe someone had opened it or something till I got home and looked online to see it's only 4.5g. Glad I didn't pay full price on that thing!

Yay another Michigander! I have to ask, have you been to the Michigan outlets at all? I was considering them for my next trip if I can talk the bf into going._

 
Birch Run is AWESOME
love love love.
I haven't been in a year,
but the selection of MAC is awesome, and they have fragrance, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, and Origins (probably more, but that's all I can think of)
Ugh just thinking about it makes me want to goooo


----------



## chinkee21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome haul!! The 2 piggies look gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## xxemmzxx (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh I wish it was my brithday to get a haul like that


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2009)

Amazing haul!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Aug 27, 2009)

Grear Finds, Enjoy Yor Haul!!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy b-day! Lovin' it!


----------

